# Critical Windows RPC CVE-2022-26809 flaw raises concerns!!!!



## 2twenty2 (Jul 17, 2003)

Critical Windows RPC CVE-2022-26809 flaw raises concerns - Patch now

https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/ne...ve-2022-26809-flaw-raises-concerns-patch-now/


----------

